# www.strawberrynet.com



## Brynick (27 May 2004)

I'm just after buying after-shave off this crew. €38 for a large botle of designer after-shave with free delivery. The exact same bottle is priced at €63 in both Brown Thomas and Boots. Isn't the internet just great.............


----------



## stobear (27 May 2004)

Did exactly the same last week, such value! Very impressed with delivery time and packaging from HK!


----------



## N0elC (27 May 2004)

How does it work for import taxes ?


----------



## mikemeaney (28 May 2004)

I've used them 4 times and never had a problem with taxes.

You get 5% extra off if you order 3 or more items. Also, you get an additional loyalty discount, 1% after your first order, 2% after second ... 5% after 5, 7.5% after 10 and 10% after 20.

Prices are a bit cheaper than Irish duty free prices (which I've found are cheaper than most duty frees).  Each item comes gift wrapped in silver paper and the package itself has a blue ribbon around it.  Usually arrives around 4 or 5 working days after ordering.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Cahir (1 Jun 2004)

Used the uk site last year and had my order within a couple of days.  Ordered more stuff last week (total of 6%) discount and I'm expecting them to arrive this week.
Very happy with the service.


----------



## Cahir (1 Jun 2004)

Was just on the Strawberrynet site.  They said that if you're charged duty, they'll reimburse you if you fax or post them the receipt.  Yay!!

The only bad thing about the site is that they don't stock Benefit products.  However, these are stocked by www.sephora.com at reasonably good prices.


----------



## ttraces (1 Jun 2004)

*pretty*

we'll all be smellin' purtier than 20 dollar whores.


----------



## sinead76 (2 Jun 2004)

*strawberrynet*

do they take laser cards or is it just credit cards?


----------



## Guest (2 Jun 2004)

Lasr can only be used in Ireland if that's of any relevance (e.g. if the site in question is not located in Ireland) 

[broken link removed]

although PTSB have recently extended Cirrus facilities to their Laser card holders...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Cahir (3 Jun 2004)

Stuff just arrived from Strawberrynet after ordering it last Wednesday.  Didn't get charged any duty so I'm happy!

Each individual item is wrapped in silver wrapping paper - looks so pretty.
Think I may have to order something else now.


----------



## mooonlight (7 Jun 2004)

*strawberry*

Just had a look at this website. particular cream I am looking for is 32 sterling and 37 euro in dublin airport duty free.  I'm taking it that the prices on strawberry are sterling. is that right?


----------



## sueellen (8 Jun 2004)

Its a question of choosing the currency you require see www.strawberrynet.com/


----------



## OhPinchy (17 Jun 2004)

*...*

just want to add to this by saying my stuff from strawberrynet.com arrived today...am well happy with it...arrived by registered post 8 days later (not bad for free postage from Hong Kong)....and each item was individually gift wrapped in the slick silver paper as above...nice little gift card topped it all off...i felt I'd bought myself a present when all I'd done is finally managed to buy some dermalogica which is top skin-care gear thats only available in top salons....the price was brilliant aswell. 10/10


----------



## jane (20 Jun 2004)

Wow ! Im in heaven !!!!!

Tks Brynick.

J


----------



## waterloo (24 Nov 2004)

Hi Brynick,

Could you please let me know what the aftershave you mentioned was?


----------



## Brynick (24 Nov 2004)

Eternity from Calvin Klein, 
I have since ordered numerous aftershaves/perfumes and they all work out much cheaper than prices here!


----------



## waterloo (25 Nov 2004)

Sorry brynick - forgot to ask - was that the 50ml or 100ml bottle?


----------



## Lemurz (25 Nov 2004)

Just got a 200ml bottle of "CK One" EDT on Strawberry.net for €39.50.

Rip Off Ireland is alive and well.


----------



## Brynick (25 Nov 2004)

100ml, Waterloo
You also get 5% discount if you order 3 or more products!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Nov 2004)

Hi Brynick

You are hitting the headlines! From today's Indo:



> One contributor to the forum askaboutmoney.com claimed to have paid just €38, with free delivery, for 100ml of Calvin Klein Eternity after-shave from strawberrynet.com, while it costs €63 at Boots.



Brendan


----------



## Brynick (25 Nov 2004)

Fame at last!
You see you don't have to claim to be ''beaten by Christian Brothers'' to get into the papers........ Take note MR. McFadden!


----------



## Joooolz (30 Nov 2004)

Cahir

Just visited the sephora website in search of some Benefit products.  They don't deliver internationally and their UK site is not set up yet.  Can you help?

Thanks
J


----------



## npgallag (30 Nov 2004)

tis not all good.....ordered 3 items from strawberry but when delivered had 2 of second item and no third item. Have sent emails asking to look into it but as yet no reply.....Have ordered before with no problems but wont be again...!!


----------



## Marion (1 Dec 2004)

*Check out wowwoman.com*

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


It's a sister site of CDwow

Marion :hat


----------



## Cahir (1 Dec 2004)

*Re: Check out wowwoman.com*

Hi Jooolz,

I thought my friend said she ordered Benefit from Sephora.com - maybe it was www.benefitcosmetics.com (think that's the site).

I'm just back from America so I bought all my benefit stuff over there for less than half the price than here - it's almost worth the airfare!


----------



## bluebean (7 Dec 2004)

*re*

Anyone know when is the latest date for ordering off Strawberrynet to ensure delivery by Christmas?

Thanks.


----------



## theresa1 (8 Aug 2010)

[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Started on 29 March, 2010 all payments from Ireland can only be made in Euro.[/FONT]

Prepaid vat for all orders shipped to Ireland.

 Eau Sauvage After Shave Standard Model 100ml/3.3oz (Men's) - paid €39.50 last year and just checked tonight and they want €69.

It would actually be shipped to the United States as a gift. Anybody know of any cheaper websites?


----------



## millieforbes (24 Aug 2010)

theresa1 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Started on 29 March, 2010 all payments from Ireland can only be made in Euro.[/FONT]
> 
> Prepaid vat for all orders shipped to Ireland.
> 
> ...


 

noticed this myself lately - unless you are getting 5% discount for 3 items and 10% loyalty its not really worth it anymore. although they have also been emailing about a renewal discount as I haven't been on the site in a while - think thats another 5%

perhaps try sephora.com for US site - you may need to add the US podtcode to your credit card address for the order to go through


----------



## Subtitle (25 Aug 2010)

Stung today by customs with stuff from Strawberry.net to the tune of 14.70 Euro.
Postie said it is because the goods are shipped from Hong Kong and customs are watching out for anything posted from there. 
So be careful..................................
Personally I'm ripping!


----------



## theresa1 (25 Aug 2010)

Prepaid vat for all orders shipped to Ireland so why did you have to pay € 14.70 -sounds wrong to me? You should send in the custom's receipt to Strawberry and they should pay it.

I ordered aftershave and went through the u.s. site and paid in Dollars - the item i sent was to a u.s. address - maybe it would work for an Irish address as well?

It worked over €10 cheaper ordering this way.


----------



## fizzelina (25 Aug 2010)

Subtitle said:


> Stung today by customs with stuff from Strawberry.net to the tune of 14.70 Euro.
> Postie said it is because the goods are shipped from Hong Kong and customs are watching out for anything posted from there.
> So be careful..................................
> Personally I'm ripping!


 
So was I about 6 months ago so I just stopped buying from strawberrynet, with the VAT added it is not as good a bargain.


----------



## Leo (25 Aug 2010)

theresa1 said:


> Prepaid vat for all orders shipped to Ireland so why did you have to pay € 14.70 -sounds wrong to me? You should send in the custom's receipt to Strawberry and they should pay it.
> 
> I ordered aftershave and went through the u.s. site and paid in Dollars - the item i sent was to a u.s. address - maybe it would work for an Irish address as well?
> 
> It worked over €10 cheaper ordering this way.


 
If you sent the item to a US address then of course it's not going to be liable to Irish import duties as you did not import it here!

VAT and import duties are separate levies.
Leo


----------



## mro (25 Aug 2010)

I got charged by customs back in March but Strawberry.net refunded me the charge. I just had to email them a copy of the docket and it was refunded a few days later...no problems at all.


----------



## theresa1 (25 Aug 2010)

Leo when i went through the Ireland site and paying in Euro the cost worked out the same if i got delivery in Ireland or a u.s. address. I was not happy with this at all so I ordered via the u.s. site and paid in Dollars and it was cheaper.


----------



## Leo (26 Aug 2010)

Hi Theresa1, the point I was making is that the price might be the same from the vendor for an item shipped to Ireland or the US, but on arrival in Ireland, the item will have to clear customs and they are entitled to charge you excise duties on the item (based on the combined cost of the item and shipping fees). This is charged separately by customs, and not by the vendor.
Leo


----------



## margaret1 (26 Aug 2010)

Strawberry.net recently refunded customs duty e14 charged to me.  I just scanned a copy of the customs receipt and emailed them. I also noticed increase in prices, dont think they are as good value as previously but sometimes the special offers with the loyalty deduction make it tempting!


----------



## theresa1 (26 Aug 2010)

Leo - yes I understand you abit clearer now - when I read the bit about v.a.t. I probably thought you would then not get hit with import duties.


----------



## PaddyW (27 Aug 2010)

Hmmm, just had a look at their Jean Paul de Gaultier (2010 Fragrance) and it's €53.50 for 125 ml. Got the same bottle in Dublin Airport for €28!


----------

